# Anyone used Rice Bran Wax versus Beeswax in their soap recipe?



## ilovebathing (Jun 28, 2017)

I've tried to research the possibility of using Rice Bran Wax in my soap to add a bit of firmness like beeswax does because I have a pound of it.  I know that it is used for lipsticks and lipbalm making, but I wanted to incorporate it since some people might want a vegan option.  
Has anyone ever tried it before and what is the percentage rate to do you use Rice Bran Wax in your soap recipe?


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 28, 2017)

Never even heard of rice bran wax. Looking forward to your results! Googling it I see it has a high melting point - 177F. My personal choice would be summer lip balm.

What is the smell/taste like? I've been looking for a high-melt temp, neutral flavor wax to use to make my high coconut oil lip balm.


----------



## ilovebathing (Jun 28, 2017)

Sadly haven't open the bag to smell it.  I was trying to make a dupe for the Korres Lip Balm of the guava flavor.  I have tried to look for anyone who has tried it because I have no idea what to put on soapcalc to make sure I have the right amount of lye and water etc.  Maybe I should just add 2% after trace and see what happens? It might harden too quickly?  Hmm this is gonna be a small experimentation batch for sure.  LOL


----------



## Saranac (Jun 28, 2017)

I've never used it, but I did order a pound of sunflower wax today.  Mostly, to try in a lotion and/or balm, but I'm going to try it in soap, too.  I had to do some digging to find a SAP value for the SF wax.  Have you come across one for the Rice Bran Wax?  The SF wax is right in line with beeswax, so I imagine usage rates (in soap) will be about the same.


----------



## ilovebathing (Jun 29, 2017)

I saw it on a some site stating it's 70-120 SAP value, so I'm not going to do the math on this.  It binds and I heard has a gel texture perhaps?  It is in line a bit like lanolin, and when used it requires much more than beeswax.  So for a test batch on my bastile recipe I will go ahead and use at 3%- being very conservative since I'm not sure of the outcome.  Maybe I will do the HP process for faster cure time to test the texture and lather.  I will hopefully and certainly post results.   Thanks for sharing the use of your Sunflower Wax Saranac!  Let me know if you have great results on yours or if you like using the Sunflower Wax.  If anyone out there has a suggestion, please share as well!


----------

